# newbie on clomid



## jobo123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, Im new, just looking for some support and advice really. I have been TTC for nearly 4 years now. I have a daughter who is 4 and a half conceived naturally after 14 months. Had a lap and dye in Oct 09, found that I have PCOS and a blocked left tube. I was told to keep trying and prescribed clomid, I am currently on my 4th cycle and still not pregnant. I know I am extremely lucky and blessed to have my daughter but I cant imagine not being a mother again I always wanted a sibling for her. I am starting to feel very lonely and isolated as all my friends around me are having babies it just reminds me that Im not. Does anyone else out there have the same secondary infertility?? Both myself and my husband are non drinkers non smokers who exercise and eat well. Dont know why this is happening to me. Any advice or tips for concieving on clomid? I only have 3 more cycles left and then have been told it will be self funded IVF which we cant afford-getting desperate. Any kind words and advice greatly recieved.


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey i have a bit of a similar story than u but thought i'd give u some support  
I am 27 and hubby also 27, we have been TTC for 3 yrs i have an 8 yr old son from a previous relationship so also won't b funded  
I am just about to start my first round of clomid tomo feeling very positive at tho mo!
I had a lap and dye also and found that i had mild endomitriosis and some scarring around ovaries but have been told this will not affect TTC they lazered my endo so hopefully it won't come back!
Im here for support if u just need a friend we also r in no position to have IVF privately!!
There are some great succsess stories with clomid so keep positive chick!
My mum had probs TTC and me and my twin are actually a result of clomid so i know it can work!!
 to us all!
x


----------



## jobo123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi

Thank u for replying and for your positive words Good luck with your clomid I hope it works well for u. I had a scan last week and it showed a follicle from the left ovary but this is the side that is blocked so I was disheartened but my consultant said I can still conceive from that side even if it is blocked. So fingers crossed! If u ever need to talk Im here its so good to find someone who understands. Everybody always says 'stop thinking about it and it will happen' but they dont understand the disappointment every period brings and how hard it is to remain positive after nearly 4 years. Thanks again for listening x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed for u, i don't have scans or blood test or anything i suppose thats cos were "unexplained infertility"
I am sick and tired of people saying to me stay positive stop thinking about it and when it's meant to happen it will!!!
I totally understand how that feels when u can do nothing but think about it especially when u are having treatment it's very difficult to forget as u need to put so much thought into timing!!!

X


----------



## jobo123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah i feel like Im becoming obsessed with it! I think about it every day and I can feels myself becoming really sad. Im tearful every day which I dont know if its made worse by the clomid I feel very hormonal! Every time someone tells me they are pregnant it upsets me which then makes me feel terrible because i know Im so lucky to have my daughter and its not their fault Im having problems. Sometimes feel a lack of understanding from the doctors too when they talk about having IVF I cant afford it!! It makes me mad when u think of all the things people can have on the NHS but no help for us!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

I honestly know exactly how u feel i think about it all the time and some nights i don't even sleep because im thinking about it  
But we must stay positive it will happen for us im sure of it we just have to stay positive   
My twin sister has a 2 yr old that she fell with almost straight away and is currently 7 months pregnant again, and also didn't really try long for prob about 2 months so i know how hard it is when u feel terrible for being sad and angry i felt and still do feel the same but be easy on urself we're only human!!
x


----------



## jobo123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Carley

How u getting on with your clomid?
x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Jobo, im doing ok thanku, have had some side effects from the clomid such as headaches, light, headedness, insomnia, twinges/cramps lower down but neither of these side effects have been really bad!!

I am cd 14 today going by my clear blue opk i ovulated yesterday feeling slightly low today as didn't baby dance last night (altho we did in arvo) and also didn't baby dance mon night so just hoping we haven't missed our crucial time but opk confuses me slightly lol!!

Had bad tummy pains last nite and felt very tender and bloated im assuming that is just the clomid making my body work harder!!!

How r u feeling?!?!
 

x


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone
I have just started on clomid I have a 9 year old my husband a 5 year old from other relationships, iui was reccomended but cannot afford it, to keep me quiet my consultant reluctantly gave me clomid, she feels i am ovulating naturally but have not had any tests to proove this is the case, my husband has a low sperm count and i have very mild pocs.
Been for my first scan today and i have one follicle at 16mm which is good another at 13 and my left ovary has some very small ones. Fingers crossed this mth it will work. we have been trying for 2 yrs now.
I am interested to hear any other peoples stories.

Michelle xx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I'm new here too and on my first cycle of Clomid - I'm on CD13.

We have been ttc for just over 3 and a half yrs and we have son who will be 6 in the summer. I have diabetes, thyroid problems & PCOS. Hubby is fine luckily. I've taken my first cycle of Clomid 50mg. 

I haven't had many side effects but CM has increased loads and I do feel a bit niggly in my tummy. Really hope this works for us. I have read so many things about Clomid - fantastic for some but not worked for others. Maybe I've read too much!!!

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Lelaben, i am on cd14 and also on 50mg days 2-6!

I have also read too much and still am lol im driving myself insane!!!

Hope this works for u!!  

x


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Carley you too!

Nice to be going through same stage with someone! PM me xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Im on cd6 and taking 50mg days 2-6.

This is our first cycle...not really had any side affects im   that i dont too!!!

k


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am also taking day 2-6 I have been having a lot of headaches sickness and lower pains in belly, and also hot flushes, can anyone tell me how long side effects last each cycle or if it will continue throughout the treatment.

xxxx


----------

